
Ask HN: Source to Keep Up with New Web Tech - slayed0
I was wondering if anyone knows of a source that keeps track of all the rapidly emerging libraries (specifically js), web platforms and other fast-moving tech.<p>Ideally there would be some sort of comparison for similar technologies and&#x2F;or a short example use-case or summary.<p>I am a software developer but mostly develop desktop applications and database stuff. I am interested in beginning a few personal web-based projects but am not aware of all the rapidly emerging options within this domain. Thanks in advance!
======
Nadya
This is what I use.

Daily: [https://github.com/trending](https://github.com/trending)
[http://www.rssheap.com/articles](http://www.rssheap.com/articles)

Once a week [http://css-weekly.com/](http://css-weekly.com/) \-- Mondays
(sometimes Tuesday) [http://html5weekly.com/](http://html5weekly.com/) \--
Wednesdays [http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/) \--
Fridays

Intro to follow certain leaders and such:
[http://uptodate.frontendrescue.org/](http://uptodate.frontendrescue.org/)

Javascript Specific: [http://dailyjs.com/](http://dailyjs.com/)

CSS Specific: [https://css-tricks.com/](https://css-tricks.com/)

Occasionally browse the "Picks" for Codepen:
[http://codepen.io/](http://codepen.io/)

Which is how I find awesome up-and-comers like mo.js
[http://codepen.io/sol0mka/full/ogOYJj/](http://codepen.io/sol0mka/full/ogOYJj/)

------
beckler
I use Panda. Whenever you open a new window or tab, it serves a lot of
different sources. But be warned, it can be a huge time sink.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/panda-4-news-
inspi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/panda-4-news-
inspiration/haafibkemckmbknhfkiiniobjpgkebko)

